# Axillary Lymph Node Dissection Levels 1-3



## TnRushFan (Jul 26, 2017)

Good afternoon,

My provider performed an axillary lymph node dissection of levels 1-3 NOT in conjunction with mastectomy.
Does code 38745 include the level 3 nodes? Coding Companion lists only levels 1 & 2. NCCI edits allow the use 
of 38525-59 for the level 3 nodes but with it being all on one side with one incision is it appropriate to do this?? 
If not would it be appropriate to append -22?


----------



## hedmiston (Aug 11, 2017)

I suggest CPT 38745 - Axillary lymphadenectomy; complete. CPT 38525 is bundled with 38745.


----------

